# Monitor LCD Emachines se quemo.



## sokalt (Jun 22, 2009)

Hola bueno soy nuevo en este foro, tengo un monitor LCD de 19" el cual estaba usando muy agusto ayer por la noche con mi computadora luego de que empezo a llover y cayo un rayo cerca, escuche que trono algo dentro de mi monitor.. no huele a quemado, lo destape y la fuente de poder no parece tener ninguna falla, el fusible no lo encontre, encontre uno parecido de color rojo no tengo todos los datos de los componentes ya que volvi a cerrar el monitor.. ese "fusible" al menos pienso que es lo revise con un multimetro y no parece estar quemado porfavor necesito ayuda, no tengo los recursos ni para comprarme uno ni para repararlo con algun tecnico. gracias de antemano

no prende ni el led de encendido, ni el monitor. ( no hace ningun tipo de ruido, es como si estuviese muerto)

Oswaldo.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 22, 2009)

revisa unos capacitores de supresion de picos que son unos celeste de como 2kVolts


----------



## sokalt (Jun 22, 2009)

si ya revise todo el circuito con un multimetro al parecer era un capacitor cuadrado de color gris aqui esta el model diganme cual es su funcion pls  R.46 MKP X2 SH .47 uF 275 Voc
40/110/56 B M L0

modelo IEC 60384-14    1414   250W


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 22, 2009)

Su función es filtrar la EMI proveniente de la red e impedir que se disperse la que genera el propio monitor.

Saludos.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interferencia_electromagnetica


----------



## sokalt (Jun 22, 2009)

bien lo revise con un multimetro y no da corriente de un lado al otro mas no esta quemado ni tiene olor. es posible que sea esto? es lo unico que no funciona todo lo demas esta perfectamente bien y no creo que sea nada de la pantalla yas que no genera energia el monitor porque ni siquiera prende el foco del on/off


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 23, 2009)

Un capacitor MKP de 0.47uF no es una resistencia como para que midas continuidad. Aunque estuviese quemado poco tiene que ver con lo que le pasa al Monitor ya que este esta en paralelo con la fase y neutro de la red.

Ahora, ya checastes el fusible de entrada de la fuente?
Localizastes el Varistor que menciona Capitanp?

Saludos.


----------



## sokalt (Jun 23, 2009)

si. el varistor tiene continuidad y tambien el fusible


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 23, 2009)

Los varistores solo deben de presentar continuidad cuando su voltaje de ruptura se ha sobrepasado y han quedado en corto.

Intenta desoldar el Varistor y checalo de nuevo.

Saludos.


----------



## sokalt (Jun 23, 2009)

si da continuidad. esta quemado?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 23, 2009)

Si indica continuidad quiere decir que se ha sobrepasado el voltaje de ruptura de este.

Prueba checando los diodos de rectificacion, es muy probable que unos cuantos esten volados.

Saludos.


----------



## sokalt (Jun 23, 2009)

podrias decirme cuales son esos? y como deverian estar? pls llame al servicio y me cobran 250 USD por la reparacion es demaciado dinero arreglandolo me gastaria alrededor de unos 20 USD

edit:  los diodos rectificadores estan bien ya vi las img en google y ya vi como son y ya los revise y tienen continuidad


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 23, 2009)

Los diodos de rectificacion son como las resistencias pero el cuerpo es totalmente Cilindrico en color negro y poseen una Banda de color plata indicando el Cátodo

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diodo

Esos se pueden verificar así

http://www.yoreparo.com/articulos/electronica/utilizando-multimetro_2.html

Saludos.


----------



## sokalt (Jun 23, 2009)

los diodos rectificadores estan bien ya vi las img en google y ya vi como son y ya los revise y tienen continuidad.


pd podrias darme tu msn para que me expliques bien por ahi? gracias


entonces cambio los varistores que si me dan continuidad? ocupo a puntar todo para mañana ir a comprarlo


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 23, 2009)

mmm.

La verdad, no me dedico el service, pero se un poco de lo basico.

Los diodos tienes que desoldarlos de la placa para poder medirlos uno por uno con presicion. Olvide mencionarte que deben de ser los que estan cerca de la entrada de voltaje de AC, donde se encuentran unas bobinas y capacitores en forma de lenteja.

Además, no soy el unico en el foro, puedes aguardar a que otros compañeros comenten respecto a tu monitor del cual no pones modelo; Así otras personas con problemas similares respecto al mismo monitor prodrían ayudarte mas.

Saludos.


----------



## sokalt (Jun 23, 2009)

ok. nada mas una cosa no hay ningun diodo cerca de la entrada de AC


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 23, 2009)

entonces es un Puente Rectificador






Para saber como van los diodos Internos del Puente rectificador Busca el diagrama de este en Google.

Saludos.


----------



## mana1612 (Jun 23, 2009)

Seria bueno una foto por lo menos, o el modelo... así es trabajar a ciegas y si no sabes identificar y medir un diodo es muy difícil poder ayudarte, no te ofendas, además corres el riesgo de averiar aun más el monitor. 
Por lo que contas es probable que se a quemado la fuente, pero si no se abrió el fusible de entrada es mas complicado, eso indica que no tiene una buena protección y se puede haber dañado algo mas que un supresor o diodos rectificador.
Si pasa mas información te podemos ayudar y quizás lo arregles por menos de 20 usd, pero tenes que hacer las cosas con calma y estar seguro de lo que estas haciendo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 23, 2009)

Amigo sokalt, como bien dice mana1612, si no tienes mucho conocimientos en electronica la cosa se complica si es un problema mayor en la etapa de alimentacion. (IC PWM, Mosfet de conmutación, rectificadores de salida DC...)

Si aún tiene garantía, no lo pienses 2 veces y mandalo.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 23, 2009)

Probablemente no puedas con esto, pero si es un fallo pequeño puede que puedan ayudarte. Otra cosa, no pidas el MSN de nadie. Estos temas se tratan en el foro. 
Primero que nada vas a tener que reconocer la fuente, porque el problema probablemente se encuentre por ahí. La deberías reconocer relativamente fácil, dado que tiene transistores de potencia, condensadores de filtrado, y diodos de rectificación. Puesto que es LCD, probablemente no termines tirado a un lado de la habitación.
Si no es solo la fuente, es seguro que no vas a lograr nada (excepto quizás dañarlo mas de lo que estaba).


----------



## sokalt (Jun 23, 2009)

bien miren. la fuente de poder si la se localizar tambien se soldar y desmontar componentes. se identificar algunos no todos. por ejemplo ya cheque el fusible, todos los varistores estan bien el puente de rectificacion lo revise y estaba bien todos los capacitores electroliticos estan bien ya no se donde mas buscar la verdad no tengo camara para tomar alguna fotografia pero es parecida a cualquier modelo de fuente de alimentacion de monitor lcd

el transformador que tiene la fuente de poder no da continuidad es posible que sea eso? tiene un olor como a circuito dañado da un poco de olor a quemado


----------



## capitanp (Jun 23, 2009)

vamos tacatomon tu puedes


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 23, 2009)

Gracias por el apoyo Capitanp, es muy bienvenido. 

Quizás si pone algunas fotos de los componentes que describe podríamos guiarlo mejor, además no sabemos si en realidad midió correctamente los diodos de rectificación generales que es donde más comunmente se localizan este tipo de fallas.

Saludos.


----------



## sokalt (Jun 23, 2009)

los tengo que desmontar para medirlos?


----------



## sokalt (Jun 23, 2009)

bien amigos ya encontre una falla es un varistor o resistencia no se lo que sea es de clor azul verde y tenia una cubierta negra que decia 125° C al parecer es una resistencia de calor porque en donde va soldado en el simbolo que trae es el de resistencia de proteccion

aqui dice SCK 058 no dice nada mas, podrian decirme como pedirla en la tienda de electronica?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 23, 2009)

Lo que describes es un Termistor NTC...

Como sabes que ya no sirve?
Se ve recalentada, le falta un pedazo?

Ese dispositivo en condiciones normales debe de presentar una resistencia de menos de 20 Ohm, si no mide nada, quiere decir que ya encontrastes la falla. Aunque es muy probable que se haya quemado algo más de la fuente.

Para pedirlo, solo llevalo y pide uno igual.

Saludos.


----------



## sokalt (Jun 23, 2009)

si daba los 20 ohm pero estaba todo despedazado dentro del hule en cuanto kite el hule se deshizo.

por cierto importa la polaridad de lso diodos rectificadores? porque cuando quite el que habia para revisarlo se me olvido la posicion en la que iba y ya no se de que lado va


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 23, 2009)

wooow.

Eso si nunca me lo imagine...

Puedes pedir un Termistor NTC de 20 Ohm @25°c

Saludos.


----------



## sokalt (Jun 23, 2009)

por cierto importa la polaridad de lso diodos rectificadores? porque cuando quite el que habia para revisarlo se me olvido la posicion en la que iba y ya no se de que lado va


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 24, 2009)

Si importa

Ahora, En la parte del PCB donde estaban montados debe de estar una pequeña franja blanca que indica la polaridad del diodo. Esta franja del PCB tiene que coincidir con la franja en el cuerpo del diodo.

Espero haberme explicado bien, si no va con dibujitos.

Saludos.


----------



## sokalt (Jun 24, 2009)

en la placa base solamente tiene el numero 1 de un lado en el diodo si ubico la banda gris indicando la polaridad y esa banda gris del diodo coincide con el numero uno de la placa base lo solde pero si estoy mal dime para cambiarlo de lado


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 24, 2009)

Para no estar a las vueltas, verifica con otro diodo la posición en la que va. Me parece muy confuso que solo este un 1 en la espacio donde va el diodo.

Si pusieras algunas fotos, no importa que fuesen de un celular, sería mas claro el panorama.

Saludos.


----------



## sokalt (Jun 24, 2009)

no tengo ni celular ni camara. el diodo dond va esta el simbolo de diodo el de la flechita. y nada mas tiene el numero uno. el otro diodo que hay tiene la flechita apuntando hacia la banda gris que tiene es decir asi



yo pienso que esta bien no?


----------



## mana1612 (Jun 24, 2009)

No estoy seguro si el 1 deba coincidir con la franja del diodo, pero fijate en los otros deben ser cuatro iguales en total si realmente estas viendo la etapa rectificadora.
Tambien podrias pasar el dato de los transistores atornillados a los disipadores y luego podemos decirte como medirlos para ver si estan quemados.
Aca hay una foto de una fuente de monitor lcd https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about26850.html
sera mas o menos asi la tuya? tiene componentes por el lado de las pistas (SMD)?
perdon por la ignorancia pero que tension de red tienen alla 110 o 220?


----------



## sokalt (Jun 24, 2009)

como te habia dicho la placa nomas tiene 2 diodos rectificadores

la tension aqui es de 110.



mañana que compre el termistor y lo ponga les aviso si funciono la placa, yo digo que es eso ya que el termistor esta justamente por donde entra la corriente pero la verdad todavia no se hasta mañana. de mientras quiero seguir revisando componentes.


----------



## mana1612 (Jun 24, 2009)

Podes pasarnos el numero de los tres transistores que tenes en el disipador?
En los capacitores electrolitico que tenes cerca de esos diodos que tension tenes?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 24, 2009)

Entonces como acomodastes los diodos?. Si es como está en la imagen, es correcto.

Puedes pasar el modelos de los transistores que se encuentran en la placa de aluminio como dice el compañero mana1612.

Saludos.


----------



## sokalt (Jun 24, 2009)

2 son  mospec srf20150c mm0f  y el otro es S 017    sp20100...


los capacitores electroliticos de la zona de el disipador son de 25 V 470 uF y uno que esta a un lado de un diodo rectificador es de 50 V 22 uF


----------



## sokalt (Jun 24, 2009)

para que querian saber el modelo?


----------



## mana1612 (Jun 24, 2009)

Son todos diodos rectificadores de baja tension de umbral, de 20 amp 150 volt (SRF20150c) y 20 amp 100volt (SP20100), con los catodos en comun al pin del medio. Pero esos me parecen que son a la salida de la fuente, que rectifican alguna tensión de secundario y debe ser una tension baja por ser diodos schottky, yo no me preocuparía por ellos.
Debe haber otros transistores o por lo menos uno    quizás no tenga disipador.

No son esos los capasitores que nos interesa, esos tambien deben ser de una tension secundaria a la salida de la fuente.
El o los capasitores deben ser mas grande por que eliminan el rippler de la tension de red  que es a 50 o 60 Hz. y deben ser de mas tension pueden ser de 100 o 200 volt y si es solo uno puede ser hasta 400 volt.
Tenes que verificar si tenes tension en esos capasitores.
Deberias tratar aunque sea pedir prestado un celular con camara si no esto se torna interminable.
Con el modelo del monitor a lo mejor encontramos el esquematico y asi se agilizaría muchísimo las cosas


----------



## mana1612 (Jun 24, 2009)

La imagen son transistores que debes buscar que pueden estar sin disipador


----------



## sokalt (Jun 24, 2009)

mañana busco que me tengo que dormir. el monitor es emachines modelo tft19w80ps+      AC 100-240V 50/60Hz 1.5A


----------



## sokalt (Jun 24, 2009)

disculpen necesito saber si puedo usar otro componente en vez del termistor ntc de 20 ohms ya que por ningu lado encuentro uno. donde iba soldado tiene un simbolo de resistencia.


----------



## sokalt (Jun 24, 2009)

hay otro como el termistor pero es un poco mas grueso este dice 10V 4.7 |k TMR  6 TK y no da  continuidad


----------



## sokalt (Jun 24, 2009)

ya puse el termistor nuevo y nomas no funciona la fuente de poder
que hago?


----------



## sokalt (Jun 24, 2009)

mana1612 dijo:
			
		

> Son todos diodos rectificadores de baja tension de umbral, de nk2zfp   gkote VW  0 amp 150 volt (SRF20150c) y 20 amp 100volt (SP20100), con los catodos en comun al pin del medio. Pero esos me parecen que son a la snkazfp
> lida de la fuente, que rectifican alguna tensión de secundario y debe ser una tension baja por ser diodos schottky, yo no me preocuparía por ellos.
> Debe haber otros transistores o por lo menos uno    quizás no tenga disipador.
> 
> ...



este transistor que me dices es uno que estaba del lado de donde llega la AC el transistor ya lo desolde y lo probe da continuidad con el de enmedio nada mas uno el otro no entre ambos pines de izquierda y derecha no hay continuidad como debe de ser pero deberia tener continuidad los dos con el del centro. el modelo es 

p9nk65zfp
gkote VW
chn 701

ST

cerca de ese hay dos de los pequeñitos creo que son PNP


----------



## mana1612 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hola sokalt
Disculpa que me desaparecí un par de dias...
Ese transistor debe ser el principal problema que tenes,  no debe dar continuidad! es un mosfet y sus terminales se llaman G(1), D(2) y S(3) y a lo sumo debe dar como diodo entre D y S.
Si entre D y S tenes continuidad es un corto directo de la tensión de red, rectificada (continua) ,  esto es lo mas comun, a si que ademas se tiene que haber abierto un fusistor o resistor que debe estar conectado a la pata S de este mosfet, este  es como una resistencia de muy bajo valor, cambiando estos dos componentes y con un poco de suerte puede salir andando, pero ademas debes tener tension en el electrolitico que te mencione antes, buscalo por que debe estar!


----------



## sokalt (Jun 30, 2009)

el transistor ya lo cambie me encontre con una resistencia cerca del transistor que no me da continuidad dice lo siguiente por favor dime de cual es para comprarla o como la pido 
2WJ
100 Kohms
Fu 6DW

electroliticos nada mas hay uno pequeño cerca del transistor y el grandote de 450 V 100 microfaradios
y 
el pequeño es de 50 V 22 microfaradios quisiera que me dijeras como ver si sirven esos el grandote lo desolde y no me da continuidad
y el chiquito tampoco da continuidad
de ahi en mas no hay otro electrolitico cerca de la alimentacion


----------



## mana1612 (Jun 30, 2009)

no es esa resistencia la resistencia es de valor muy bajo menos de 1Ω, la resistencia que decis la tenes que medir afuera y y tiene que darte un 100 kΩ  = 100000Ω , tenes tester(multimetro)? empesemos por hay   por que si no tenes un tester como para medir tension y resistencia como minimo o no sabes como medir entonces estamos perdiendo el tiempo.
El capasitor grandote de 450 volt 100 µf no creo que se alla quemado tenes que identificarlo para
medir en sus pines con todo conectado que tension tenes, Ojo por que si no tenes experiencia para trabajar con media tension es muy peligroso! y como debes saber aca nadie se hace cargo de nada.

No todo se mide si da continuidad o no y menos un capasitor


----------



## sokalt (Jun 30, 2009)

mmm si tengo multimetro analogico pero no se medir la tension podrias ayudarme...


----------



## mana1612 (Jul 1, 2009)

sinceramente seria muy tedioso explicarte esto, disculpame pero yo creo que no podes intentar arreglar un monitor, si no sabes como medir tension con un muntimetro. 
Yo entiendo que muchas veces podes safar de tener que llevar algo a reparar a un servicio tecnico que te cobran solo por mirarlo   , y era simplemente un fusible quemado   , pero esto ya es un problema que no lo vas a solucionar si no tenes por lo menos conocimientos basico de electronica y por mas que tengas toda la ayuda de todos los foristas experto en el tema. 

Si estas interesado en la electronica y queres practicar con tu monitor   primero tendrías que empezar por un curso de electrónica básica, hay mucha información, cursos con fotos y esquemas en internet; inclusive muchos son gratis, por ejemplo podes empezar con colocar, "uso de multimetro" en el buscador de Google
Mas de lo que te he ayudado hasta ahora no puedo   
Suerte!


----------



## Wolfnight (Oct 16, 2010)

Al parecer yo tengo el mismo problema, cambie termistor por otro casi del mismo valor, antes de seguri, me pasa algo raro con el monitor lcd, sucede que lo prendo y despues de unos segundos se apaga, pero el led se mantiene prendido, apago el monitor vuelvo otra vez a activarlo y prende muy bien pero dura segundos y vuelve hacer lo mismo. Estoy checando capacitores, los diodos Schottky, y todo bien, pero ahora me paso al mosfet. Pero no tengo el posible sustituto (es de 650V, 10A, 1ohms) encontre este pero es mas grande 800, 9A y 1.5 ohms. Puedo hacer el cambio? no se que mas checar, me dicen que sean las lampara pero en ese caso no encenderian, he buscado la fuente y no hay nada (inches emachi... Perdon pero no se como venden estos). Saludos


----------

